# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  How long to get a building permit?

## stevo27

Ok I'm building a shed in the backyard and gone with a company that handles the whole lot, permit included. 
After I signed the contract and got the ball rolling it was early November. 
Builder has said they're still waiting for approval but has been a bit vague when I've checked. 
Should it take this long? Do councils close for the Christmas period? 
For reference it's with Melton City council, VIC.

----------


## cyclic

I arranged a car port up here through a shed manufacturer about 5 years ago, and I did the drawing then used a certifyer who arranged the council approval including set back approval.
Took 3 weeks for memory.
Your first call should be to council to see if they have even received the application.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

It all depends on the council and the state of their building control department. I've had one do it in three weeks whilst another took five months...

----------


## r3nov8or

Call your council's building/permits dept

----------

